# anyone have a good Hawaiian style bbq sauce?



## celticgladiator (Jul 27, 2010)

i am planning on smoking some chicken this week and am looking for a good hawaiian style bbq sauce recipe if someone has one they would like to share. and maybe a good rub that compliments it?


----------



## chefrc (Jul 29, 2010)

Buy a bottle of " Rufus Teague Made some Sauce " regular blend. Add I/2 cleaned and skinned papaya or mango and half the slices out of a can of pineapple run through a food processor with the sauce. Then Heat and eat. Not Bad , Not bad at all


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 29, 2010)

i'll have to try that next time. i did find a recipe and it was pretty darn good. pretty easy to make and very simple.

Hawiian Style BBQ Sauce

1 cup unsweetend pineapple juice

3/4 cup ketchup  

3/4 cup teriyaki sauce

3 tbsp brown sugar

3 tcsp ginger

3 minced garlic cloves

can also adjust with other tropical fruit juice or puree' as per taste

mix and simmer 15 minutes or so


----------



## ricciardo (Oct 16, 2010)

I've been making this Maori sauce for several years:

2 T. finely chopped onion

1 T. vegetable oil

1 C. chili sauce

1 T. Worcestershire Sauce

1 ½ t. garlic powder

½ t. white pepper

¼ C. pineapple juice

1 small bay leaf

¾ C. honey

1 C. tomato sauce

½ t. salt

2 T. brown sugar

1 ½ t. chili powder

1 T. BBQ spice

1 ½ t. liquid smoke

1 T. white vinegar

Sauté onion in vegetable oil until golden brown.  Combine with remaining ingredients in a saucepan.  Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer, covered, for about an hour.  Makes three cups.

I serve grilled boneless, skinless chicken breast on a Kaiser roll with a slice of grilled pineapple and plenty of Maori sauce.

Modifications: 

Use a can of crushed pineapple - puree in blender.  Adds thicker body and fruitier flavor to sauce.
Grilled pineapple: place pineapple slice in brown sugar and then onto grill turning once.
Tenderize and/or pound chicken flat so it cooks evenly and can be eaten on a bun.
Split buns, butter cut sides, and place onto grill until golden brown.


----------

